# Looking for furniture grade plywood in Northern VA



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

I live in Northern Virginia and I can't find plywood with hardwood veneers anywhere. Currently looking for 1/4" walnut, but will need some 3/4" cherry soon as well. I am near Culpeper, Warrenton, Manassas, Fredericksburg, etc… I am willing to drive 100 miles if I have to. I just need the stuff!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Have you tried Northeastern Wood Products in Manassas?


----------



## CrafterOfWood (Jul 11, 2009)

Northland Forest Products in Manassas and Vienna Hardwoods are both online can supply your needs. They may or may not stock it, but can usually special order and have it in a week.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! I am very familiar with Vienna Hardwoods (I get many of my exotic species there) but I cannot imagine how anyone could handle a full sheet of plywood in those narrow, crowded aisles. I'll check out the Manassas store. I've never been there and it's always nice to find a new source. I live between Culpeper and Warrenton and will only venture into Maryland if I have to. I tried Dunlap in Chantilly but they said that they stopped carrying it.


----------



## Moyer (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like I know where we are heading Al. Maybe we should rent a u-haul


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Be sure and take an armored car full of money with you. That stuff is expensive.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

"Looks like I know where we are heading Al. Maybe we should rent a u-haul"

No need for a U-haul, Jesse. I have a 3500HD crew cab dually with the Duramax/Allison combo for a drivetrain. If we can't haul enough wood in that I can always hook up the four horse trailer. Seriously, I've used the trailer before to get loads of 16 footers when building something. Cheaper than having the stuff delivered.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The Woodcraft of Rockville is under new ownership - they used to have it, don't know now, may want to give them a call.

4950 Wyaconda Road
Rockville, MD 20852
(301) 984-9033


----------

